# Pure Predator Championship Calls and PredatorTalk.com Join Forces



## PurePredator (Feb 26, 2010)

Only 3 short years ago when Pure Predator Calls was just an idea. By no means did we ever expect it to grow so fast. Becoming the #1 acrylic predator call company was no easy task. The world was ready for a predator call with performance and style. So many folks said that an acrylic predator call would never catch on&#8230; We did more than that. We changed the way predator hunters looked at their calls. With consistency and performance never experienced before in a predator call we changed the industry. Now there are more and more call makers trying to look like us, and sound like us&#8230; Flattery we say. But with raising the bar at every turn of the road, we decided to go one step further.

Pure Predator Calls has joined forces with PredatorTalk.com the fastest growing Predator Hunting Community on the Web. PredatorTalk brings the expertise and the drive to take Pure Predator Calls to the next level. We have some big plans for the family. There are some call designs in the works now that will only further the gap between Pure Predator and other call makers. Check us out on Facebook and also our website for latest and greatest to come from Pure Predator and PredatorTalk.com

Sincerely,

Mike Plein


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Cool, I can't wait to see what you have in store.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

I'm really proud to be part of this. I've been playing around with a new run of calls, and they have come out really nice I think. Just need to finish assembly, and tuning and then we can get them up on the site.

Mike has done a phenomenal job with Pure Predator Calls and I just hope I can do 1/2 as good now that i've taken it over.

Open to any and all suggestions. What do YOU all want in a predator call???


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

That new MINT GREEN swirl is SOOO TIGHT!


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Very nice lineup. The quality is obvious.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

I know how important good hand calls are to my ADC work. Sure---guys take lots of predators using electronic calls, but once Mr. yote is educated, good luck. When working smart dogs, a hunter has to be able to put some feeling into his calls and be allowed to change the volume in a split second. Smart yotes---the little camo box stays in the truck.

Looks like a great bunch of calls over on the site Chris. Have you thought about making a call just for a targeted critter---high pitch bird for bobcat---grey fox call---mountain lion calls?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Awesome looking calls. I can't wait to get my PPC. I have already cleared a spot on my lanyard for it.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Okay I got to have one!!


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

You asked what people want in a predator call and I will lend a few suggestions. I would like a call that performs well in the cold, and I mean cold, like -20 out cold. Also one that works when wet, it is inevitable you will be calling in the cold, and once the reed gets wet it freezes or something. I have a favorite hand call I use because i love the sound, but I have blown a few sweet stands blowing and sounding like a balloon losing air, I hate that, either that or maybe they think the rabbit had beans for lunch I guess. I can't wait to use my 10 bucks off on a new call though. Thanks a bunch!


----------



## RoughNeck (Mar 16, 2010)

Really nice looking calls and I would like to try some out . Going out in the mornin for deer but will prob just see hogs and thats a blast too, cause I get to try out my new AR.


----------

